
Samsung Introduces Next Gen Tactical Mobility with Galaxy S20 Tactical Edition - aspenmayer
https://news.samsung.com/us/galaxy-s20-tactical-edition-next-generation-tactical-mobility-enterprise/
======
aspenmayer
'Samsung Electronics America, Inc. today introduced the Samsung Galaxy S20
Tactical Edition (TE), a mission-ready smartphone solution tailored to the
unique needs of operators in the federal government and Department of Defense
(DoD). With a highly customized software and feature set, the Galaxy S20 TE
can operate seamlessly with a range of existing peripherals and supports the
requirements of tactical and classified applications, especially those
designed to help operators navigate complex terrain, expansive distances, and
the potential loss of communication with command units. Galaxy S20 TE also
introduces DualDAR architecture, which delivers two layers of data encryption
based on the NSA standards to secure up to top-secret level data for
classified missions.'

Original title was too long. It was:

Samsung Introduces Next Generation of Tactical Mobility with the Galaxy S20
Tactical Edition

